# couldnt find the pipe



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you guys and advance we need to find a 4 inch pipe coming out of the foundation because the septic is required to be replaced by Chase bank for a customer of mine the camera keeps getting stuck in the locator is telling us that we’re still in the house however we can wash the pipe change from plastic to cast-iron and by turning on uphill fixtures we know with the camera that we are downhill from the clean outWe started to dig around the area that we think the pipe comes out of the house and the excavate and the locator says that were 2 foot six down after trenching 15 Linear feet along the side of the house where we think the pipe is digging about 4 1/2 feet deep we never found the pipe does anybody have any tricks the last time I had this problem I snapped the vent stack just above the cast-iron where the toilet ties in Which saved me 2 90° bends on my cameraAnd I was able to push through I don’t want to destroy my camera and Ive pretty much already destroyed their patio looking for this pipe. 

FYI there are NO records for this property and NO surveys on file. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I would try a sonde at the end of a drain cable. I know nothing about the ridgid brick but you should research it. Or what do you call them water witch.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RIDGID-167...792654&hash=item2a8ffad4cb:g:UoIAAOSw3bxbANYZ


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

have a sonde on my camera. camera wont go out of building


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

A drain cable can go way farther by being spun than a push rod that can't spin.

Can you see something at the end of the camera or is it complete blackness?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

looks like a fitting the camera cant clear. Sucks. 30k patio destroyed by excavator already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I agree with the sonde on the cable. They also sell sonde balls you can flush down the drain then retrieve it after you dig up the tank. They float.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I agree with the sonde on the cable. They also sell sonde balls you can flush down the drain then retrieve it after you dig up the tank. They float.


In the ebay link there's a ball in the picture.

I will be buying that sonde for my K-3800 eventually. 

https://www.ridgid.eu/hr/en/remote-transmitter


https://www.itm.com/product/ridgid-19238-navitrack-scout-locator


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

gonna try again today keep you posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

can you see the pipe inside the building? basement or slab?


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Can you stick your camera backwards from tank? 

Alot of times it's a 4" or 3" ty at foundation wall with end cleanout... camera won't pass that but usually a snake will... worse case scenario send your cable in and get locate company to come hook up to your cable and tell you where it is


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Heck, just run the snake and listen to the ground.








.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Plot twist, house is on city sewer and line goes out the front of the house


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

plot twist.

used General The “Metro” with spade, then grease, then 3” heavy side cutter. Had to blow open wall above most downstream toilet to snap main stack. removed section. inserted general pod mini into main stack. found sdr pipe 40’ in, after enough pushing to be sure the gen pod mini would be ****ed for life. then excavated 4’6” when cam wouldnt push any more. Found SDR35 pipe green, cut and provided two way cleanout tee and rose to grade. Reinserted camera, fed 70’ found tank at bottom of hill by lake. Demoed tank. excavated and dropped new aerobic septic tank. 

pictures or it didnt happen










mostly in a days work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> plot twist.
> 
> 
> 
> pictures or it didnt happen


Hmm where's the pics of those pipes and your camera in action??? :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Well done sir.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Glad you got it fixed up... I've had those ones like 150-200' down a hill before it hits tank... gotta be imaginative.. in middle of winter too ground frozen solid using pick axe digging down a foot to lid then use roofer torch to melt lid off...

At least you got the job figured out and your on your way to completion awesome job thanks for the post


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

following up. Thank You All for your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

